# How Much Water to Syringe Feed Hedgie?



## cloverandtimmy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello, 

I love this forum! I have a such a sick hedgie and right now this is the only thing that I find makes me feel better  So thanks to everyone.

I am wondering, I have a very sick hedgehog named Clover, he is the one I have talked about before in some posts- he is very sick and needs to be syringe fed and I am wondering how much water to give him in a syringe. He will drink water on his own- but he is starting to sleep all the time, so his water uptake is minimal at best. We are right now watching him closely, seeing if he is responding to medication (he has some good days and bad days), and soon we will know what the sweetie wants in terms of either staying on earth or going to hedgie heaven. In the meantime, I want to keep him refreshed with as much water as he needs and am wondering how many CCs to give him. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks!


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm using a curved tip eyedropper from Wal-Mart to give Aries his water. It doesn't have measurements on it, but I try to give him at least 1.5 eyedroppers full, broken up into 3 drinks during each feeding. If he is done drinking, he lets the water run out of the side of his mouth instead of swallowing. I've been giving him more if he will take more, but he gets at least 3 separate drinks.

I know it's not technical, and probably not really what you were looking for, but it's what I have been doing. I figure the more water, the better, since it helps flush toxins from the body. I give him the extra after he pushes the syringe of food away, though. He needs to gain his weight back!


----------

